# Decal Removal



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Company was bought out and relocated, had to remove some of the decals from the doors. Thought they came off clean until the dirt hit it. What do I use to clean off the residue without messing up the paint?




Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I've had success with plain old lighter fluid. A single edged razor blade might help too.
(the razor might not be too good of an idea on a painted surface though....)

DM


----------



## LawnRanger (Oct 22, 2010)

*Adhesive removal*

A product called "Goo Gone" worked for me. I've also used kerosene to remove over spray from automotive paint. Wash and re-wax afterward.

LR


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

WD-40 will probably work too.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Use this


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

goo gone combined with hair drier and plastic knife or credit card. credit cards are very good for this. 
goo gone takes some time to start softening stuff. hair drier on high softens glue and material itself.


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. I will sart with the goo gone this weekend.


----------

